# 2010 trail cam pic's



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

here's a few photos from this year so far. i have more photos to load up later tonight


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

you got some nice bucks to hunt this season!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!!! 
I just put my cameras back out this weekend, I hope they find the feeders for some pictures


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

willieg89 said:


> here's a few photos from this year so far. i have more photos to load up later tonight


Which Wildgame Inovations cam is that? That takes excellent night pics.

I just bought thier IR5d at Dicks the other day. Havnt got it out yet. I'm building a steel securitry box to mount it in. Hopefully get it up this weekend!!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

think its just a ir-4.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

another buck...and better yet just picked up another 30 acres to hunt across the street from where i got 32 to hunt now


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Sweet, those are excellent quality pics. Cant wait to get mine going. Going out to hang it in the morning.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

well goodluck and when you get some pictures post em


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I have some pictures of some big bucks from this year ill have to start posting.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

yea deff post em. love seeing big bucks


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

havent gotten any monsters on my camera yet, but i did find this antler while turkey hunting this spring. main frame has 5 points, but the brow tine splits in 3 and theres a sticker near the end makin it have 8 tines total on 1 side. ive seen several does, a dumb 4pt (walked 50 yards from him leaving the field at dusk and he just stared at me), a nice 6-8, and a REALLY nice 8-10 while watching the fields, but not that guy yet


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

great looking shed. id deff have some cameras up and be looking for him


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

heres a picture of that shed compared to my 8 point (also my 1st deer) i got back in 2005. could hardly believe the size of it especially since the biggest ive seen there before is a good 8-10 and the other 2 sheds ive found before were considerably smaller! spread on the 8 point is 14 inches and prolly aint exact, but the do it yourself scoring kit put the 8 at 118ish B & C. very symmetrical rack so werent many deductions at all on the 8 pt. antler is held right against the wall...not out a bit to make it look bigger like a few of us here just might possibly do with fish once in a while  the place is only 2 miles from my house so ive been watchin the fields regularly and the camera is up! im guessin that guy wont be too hard to ID either if i find him. only thing is he didnt get that big by being a dumb deer so might be a bit more difficult to come across than a doe or smaller buck.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

while im waiting for camera results...ill put a couple of older pictures i got just for fun.










put out some meat trimmings to see how many coyotes are out in that woods, but the deer showed up on camera instead. 5 all in 1 frame even after i shot my limit of 4 (3 does and culled a spike in seneca county) and put my friend on his first deer (button buck) and its a small woods so plenty more freezer does for this year! i had SEVERAL basket 7 points, a nice 6 point, and a suprisingly big 5 point, so hopefully i get plenty of bucks to shop around with there too if i cant find the big one.










last couple days of bow season a couple years back i kept seeing a herd of 5 does that just wouldnt come close enough to make it 4 does and sure enough in other pictures i counted 5 deer in a frame. any1 else firmly believe deer know what a camera is too??? i had to laugh when i saw that 1.










prolly my favorite picture ive gotten. put out some rotten strawberries in front of my camera to see what would come to them and the raccoon did NOT want to give them up to the doe. funny thing is the next picture 10 seconds later has only the raccoon in it! how a raccoon won a face off with a full sized doe i have no idea.


----------

